

MA school forces parents to buy $900 Macbooks for their kids - recoiledsnake
http://www.salemnews.com/local/x1910032546/In-Beverly-laptops-all-around-but-parents-have-to-pay

======
mikeleeorg
I can understand the school's request of trying to standardize their students
on one platform, though I feel the parents' pain.

I wonder if there's a cross-platform solution for all of this. If not, perhaps
someone should build one. And perhaps, online. I think I smell a startup
opportunity :)

~~~
pstuart
_I wonder if there's a cross-platform solution for all of this_

I think it's called a "web browser".

~~~
mikeleeorg
That's exactly what I meant ;)

Seems obvious to build this as a web app, right? I wonder why the original
software creators didn't do this - or why the teachers didn't base their
lesson plans on online resources.

